# When is an attic room a room?



## Maroc1969 (5 Jan 2012)

Hi

We have effectively inherited a small house which has a partly converted loft.

We are considering refurbishing it (insulation, heating, electrics and possibly new velux windows) to rent or sell, but I'm not sure what the head-height and width requirements are such that we can say there are rooms in the loft (as opposed to an "attic space" which I see in some adverts). We can make two "rooms" in the space available, both suitable for a child's bedroom in each case.

Where can I read about the relevant regulations?

Thanks!


----------



## rgfuller (6 Jan 2012)

There are a few listed on this website/page - [broken link removed] 

I've no relation with the company but I found their guidelines quite informative from a layman's perspective.


----------



## Maroc1969 (6 Jan 2012)

thanks!


----------

